# gura ţevii



## Bântuit

Bună ziua,

[ O *baionetă* este o armă albă în formă de cuţit sau pumnal concepută să fie montată pe *gura ţevii puştii* sau a unei alte arme similare. Baioneta este o armă pentru lupta corp la corp. ]

în contextul acesta ,*[ **gura ţevii ] *mi se artă ca cuvântul englez  "*muzzle*" ,dar nu sunt total sigur despre prepunerea mea.

Deci,este traducerea corectă ? dacă nu , ce înseamnă ?

Vă mulţumesc tuturor !


----------



## farscape

Gura ţevii este muzzle, într-adevăr.

Acum despre cacofonii: în limba româna, "ca cuvântul", "ca ceva" şi alte alăturări similare ca - ca, ca - ci, etc. nu sunt permise şi trebuiesc evitate. Ele se numesc cacofonii. În cazul de faţă, o soluţie rapidă ar fi "precum cuvântul"

Şi încă ceva: _prepunere_ este un termen învechit, azi în mod curent se foloseşte _presupunere_.

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Bună Farscape ,

OAU ! *cacofoniile *este un subiect interesant ,n-am auzit de el până acum.mulţumesc foarte mult pentru ajutorul tău.


----------



## misadro

muzzle it is ...


----------



## farscape

Profesorul George Pruteanu - care înţeleg că este o personalitate foarte mediatizată în Romania are de spus căteva lucruri importante despre cacofonie, (http://www.pruteanu.ro/Video/cacof.htm). Am ales trei fraze din acel text:

"Cacofonie va să zică, (_este_) o asociaţie supărătoare,    dezagreabilă, dizgraţioasă de sunete, INDIFERENT care, şi nu neapărat ca-ca.    E adevarat că aceasta din urmă e cea mai frecvent şi cea mai direct agasantă.    Dar, repet, nu e singura cacofonie. Într-o propoziţie cum ar fi, să zicem: _"Adesea    la sedinţă toţi taţii tac",_ finalul _ţă- toţi- taţii- tac_, prin    sonoritatea sacadată şi ţăcănitoare, adică ridicolă, e o cacofonie perfectă! " 

Restul textului este la fel de interesant.


----------



## Bântuit

Multumesc Farscape , subiectul este  interesant.


----------

